# AC install advice, to mount or float outdoor unit.



## mister_p (Mar 7, 2006)

We have made our decision re our new central air and would like some advice on the installation of the outdoor unit. I have seen several home improvement shows giving their commentary, that is mounting so to avoid settling and if needed work around the house without moving the unit. 
Our government site has the following suggestion; 

"In new construction, consider installing the central air conditioner outdoor unit on a frame mounted to the house. This avoids problems due to settlement of backfill around the foundation, which causes the outdoor unit to lose its level." 

FYI the unit we decided on was. 

11 Seer Carrier Performance Series 
Model 38TPA018 Puron 1.5 ton 
Unit + Labour -$2600.00 with all required supplies. 
Electrical permit $36.00 
1- Condensate Pump $150.00 
Total with Taxes $2950.00 (Cdn dollars) Installed. 

What might also help is our location, which is Ottawa Canada. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 8, 2006)

You can go the more expensive way and purchase the angle iron setup that anchor bolts to the foundation.  You would be able to purchase these from a local supply house.

Or you can pour a cement slab outside to ensure no settling.  

finally, you can go the least expensive route by buying a plastic base from the supply house that is designed for condensing units.

Just make sure that the unit is level, and that it has the manufacturers reccomendations for clearence from the exterior wall and any bushes or plants.


----------

